# Denon AVP-A1HD preamp



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Hi all,

I haven't seen mention yet of this new processor, and wonder if it's called something else in the US? (I believe the previous AVP-A1 was called an 8000 there?)

http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2007/high_end_report_thcr_1.shtml

Word is that the US will be receiving it many months before we will here in Australia, and I'm very keen to hear opinions, prices, and anything else that can help me justify buying this instead of a second car :holycow:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice... balanced outputs ta boot. I like that amp too.


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

I have one, and it seems to be meeting all my expectations. Recommended


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Very very impressive Norp -- I am oh so jealous!


----------



## gthomas (Aug 6, 2008)

I also own one coupled with the matching POA A1HD amp. Very nice. I have owned the Anthem D1 and the Krell S-1000 and it easily bests them both to my ears.

Gene


----------

